# Long Wheelbase X5 Li launched in China



## Bigmouth (9 mo ago)

BMW China launched the long wheelbase X5 Li.
This China specific X5 has the basic design as standard X5. X5 Li is manufactered in China.
X5 Li wheelbase is 310mm longer than standard X5 and end up with 3105mm. Total length of the X5 Li increased to 5060mm. 


















The leg room at the back seats are huge & the inclination can be adjusted more than standard version. 










2 types of engine available: 2.0T 272Hps & 3.0T 370Hps. The 3L engine BMW X5 XDrive 40Li can speed up to 100km/hr from standstill in just 6s.


----------

